# Assume for a moment.



## Ringo (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey all,
Lets assume for a moment that a guy with almost no experience with car maintenence/building wanted to start on a project and decided that his first crack would be stripping down a GTO engine and putting it back together. Just the engine, nothing else attached. While difficult, and undoubtedly daunting, would anyone be able to recommend this guy a book or two on engines, on the beginner level, maybe? (Once again, this is all an assumption  ). Any help is appreciated.

Ringo


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

That's an expensive engine to learn the basics on! Get an old four banger or six to practice on. Better yet, take an auto mechanics class at your local JC, night classes if you're working. They'll have all the space and tools you'll need, plus an instructor.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Ringo (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea, I just looked up some courses at the JC near me and emailed them about prices. I figured it'd be the best way to go. In the future, though, if I were to get my hands on this type of engine, what would be the best way to go about it? Look for old manuals of the engine year, etc? Or are there any general books that are usable?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

2 much time on ur hands, get a woman


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

:agree


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Too much time?*



hehunglo said:


> 2 much time on ur hands, get a woman


So then you can have VERY little time? :lol: 

No offense ladies


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

hehunglo said:


> 2 much time on ur hands, get a woman


Thats going to be a little more complicated than disassembling an engine.:willy:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Go to the scrapyard, get one for scrap metal price. See alot of car stuff hauled in them along with everything esle.

Try to hit the scrap metal not the junkyard


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Not too sure, but I think someone deleted my post on this thread. Did I do something?


----------

